# The new/old Maltsters



## Infidel Castro (Dec 23, 2009)

Well blow me, it's actually a fucking marvellous place!  I was expecting a big Brains fail, but by Jove they've made it into a lovely place.


----------



## strung out (Dec 23, 2009)

i thought this was a thread about maltesers when i opened it


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i thought this was a thread about maltesers when i opened it




fuck- me too


----------



## innit (Dec 23, 2009)

Me three


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Four


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry chaps and chapesses.  Very sorry .


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 23, 2009)

Y'need a visa to get into Llandaff if you're from Adamsdown...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 23, 2009)

lol wheras when youre from Fairwater you drink there because its convenient and the pubs in fairwater are shite


----------



## 1927 (Dec 24, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> lol wheras when youre from Fairwater you drink there because its convenient and the pubs in fairwater are shite



What's wrong with the Bulldog?


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 24, 2009)

I hated the old Malsters, might have to check out the new design though.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 24, 2009)

Me five, both times I've read the thread title so I thought I'd come in and actually see what is was about 

So can we have photos please, for those of us who don't know what you're on about??


----------



## teqniq (Dec 25, 2009)

Haven't been in there since it was re-opened (even though i live less than 5 minutes away). I like the Butchers arms anyway, it's a 'real pub' when all too many are being closed down. Still I expect I'll pay the Maltsters a visit at some point, just to see what it's like.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 25, 2009)

I went to the Black Lion last night, and it was raftered.  Steaming hot it was.  Had to step outside to cool off twice.

After my initial optimism re the Maltsters, I'm going to go back when I'm sober: I'd walked up from Cathedral Rd through Llandaf Fields and I found that to be particularly Narnia-like, so maybe the ale had fuzzled by brain.  However, I'm still _quite_ sure it's pretty dapper.  A million times better than the shithole that is Y Cadno, anyway.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i thought this was a thread about maltesers when i opened it



ditto


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.maltsterscardiff.com/index.php

A bit of a departure.

I'm still a dirty old boozer fan, but it's a nice place for a change.


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> lol wheras when youre from Fairwater you drink there because its convenient and the pubs in fairwater are shite



Complete heresy.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 26, 2009)

badlands said:


> Complete heresy.



Burn her!


----------



## badlands (Dec 26, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> Burn her!



Bit harsh!

Maybe she could just do with learning a little manners.

It's awful to hear someone who is so rude and ignorant.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 27, 2009)

badlands said:


> Bit harsh!
> 
> Maybe she could just do with learning a little manners.
> 
> It's awful to hear someone who is so rude and ignorant.



Like, what's wrong with The Quarry?  It's a wonderful place.  I'll forego the burny bits if she drinks there and admits to her folly.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 27, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Y'need a visa to get into Llandaff if you're from Adamsdown...



PMSL was just gonna say the same thing!!!

happy crimbo to you and yours col xxx


----------



## Brockway (Dec 29, 2009)

The Butchers Arms is the best pub in Llandaff, I reckon. Nice and cosy winter pub. And they seem to have a policy of employing really fit bar staff.

The old Malsters was dreadful. Is the new place a bar/restaurant type thingy for posh people?


----------



## llantwit (Dec 29, 2009)

*Maltesers?!*

I thought that you were talking about this old Ponty favourite, myself.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 29, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> Like, what's wrong with The Quarry?  It's a wonderful place.  I'll forego the burny bits if she drinks there and admits to her folly.



Oh yeah forgot the Quarry, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 29, 2009)

Infidel Castro said:


> Like, what's wrong with The Quarry?  It's a wonderful place.  I'll forego the burny bits if she drinks there and admits to her folly.




PPPah.... Ive lived here two years and nope.... pubs in fairwater are shite. I went in the quarry, once... for a work do. Its further from my house than llandaff is ( or at least it feels that way!) It was ok, nothing special enough to want to return to for any other occasion



Llandaff is the way to go... The butchers is top too


----------



## badlands (Dec 29, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> PPPah.... Ive lived here two years and nope.... pubs in fairwater are shite. I went in the quarry, once... for a work do. Its further from my house than llandaff is ( or at least it feels that way!) It was ok, nothing special enough to want to return to for any other occasion
> 
> 
> 
> Llandaff is the way to go... The butchers is top too



You're not a home grown local.

Everyone in Fairwater will smell an outsider.

The Quarry for a while was one of the best places to eat in Cardiff when Earl was the chef there. (but that was a Fairwater secret)

We don't tell the unclean.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh give over its got absolutely nothing to do with 'locals' sniffing out some who wasnt local.

 I was there with all my workmates..( incidentally all fairwater people, my workplace was in fairwater!). it was a christmas function. Food was nice, its just not somewhere I would choose to return to as a 'local'....its not near my house, convenient for alot of people, its quite out of the way really- a destination type place... 

The people I drink with are all fairwater 'bred' we all just drink in Llandaff, why? because theres a far nicer atmosphere and crowd down there, far far fewer dickheads.

I like living in fairwater alot, I just think its a great shame there are no decent pubs here


----------



## Brockway (Jan 2, 2010)

The Halfway in Pontcanna, I notice, has had *another* makeover. This time it's gone all cosy and dark brown which is an improvement on the lots of tvs and crap music of its last incarnation. Safe to go back in there again. Now, if only someone would sort out The Conway...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 2, 2010)

thank fuck for that if mars(innit?) had changed malteasers i was ready to start a facebook group up.


oh my 89 or whatever.

dave


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2010)

Brockway said:


> The Halfway in Pontcanna, I notice, has had *another* makeover. This time it's gone all cosy and dark brown which is an improvement on the lots of tvs and crap music of its last incarnation. Safe to go back in there again. Now, if only someone would sort out The Conway...



do you meant the 'new conway'?

been gentrified n all init, new blinds and everfink 
not been in mind


----------



## nogojones (Jan 4, 2010)

Poped in the Halfway a couple of weeks ago for a daytime pint. Not bad. Nice open fire that they kept stoking.


Is the Conway still populated by BBC and s4c types?


----------



## Brockway (Jan 4, 2010)

nogojones said:


> Poped in the Halfway a couple of weeks ago for a daytime pint. Not bad. Nice open fire that they kept stoking.
> 
> 
> Is the Conway still populated by BBC and s4c types?




That open fire in the Halfway looks potentially dangerous to me. 

The Conway used to have a strong Welsh-language contingent but I think they've relocated to Y Mochyn Du in disgust. The New Conway looks like a branch of Boots the Chemist from the outside.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 4, 2010)

Well now, i've just been in there. Posh but nicely done (Brains must've spent a pretty penny on the refurb).

More of a pub/eaterie than anything else but i liked the light, airy feel to the upstairs bar with the afternoon sunlight streaming though the french windows.

Still prefer The Butchers Arms though.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 4, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> PPPah.... Ive lived here two years and nope.... pubs in fairwater are shite. I went in the quarry, once... for a work do. Its further from my house than llandaff is ( or at least it feels that way!) It was ok, nothing special enough to want to return to for any other occasion
> 
> 
> 
> Llandaff is the way to go... The butchers is top too



Aye, but it's rough!  It's class!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 4, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Oh give over its got absolutely nothing to do with 'locals' sniffing out some who wasnt local.
> 
> I was there with all my workmates..( incidentally all fairwater people, my workplace was in fairwater!). it was a christmas function. Food was nice, its just not somewhere I would choose to return to as a 'local'....its not near my house, convenient for alot of people, its quite out of the way really- a destination type place...
> 
> ...



You want to try living in Pentrebane .  My only choice locally was the Leather Bottle.  What a shithole.  my ex-neighbour bunged acid in some feller's face there.  Classy!

I drink in the Black Lion a bit, cos my folks use it as a local from Pentrebane.  Sums it up!  

The Quarry COULD be the greatest pub ever, but it's going through hands like a dose of salts.  A lovely building flanked by Hill View - and that place is not pretty .



Brockway said:


> The Halfway in Pontcanna, I notice, has had *another* makeover. This time it's gone all cosy and dark brown which is an improvement on the lots of tvs and crap music of its last incarnation. Safe to go back in there again. Now, if only someone would sort out The Conway...



The Halfway is definitely a lot better, but it's an odd shape.  or at least it's an odd shape when people fuck about with it and try to modernise it.  It was a class pub.  better for the second refurb though for sure.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 5, 2010)

My parents went to the new Maltsters for dinner on Saturday.

Apparently it was "disappointing"


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2010)

Hehe I live in the Pentrebane end of fairwater...
My mate and his Dad now own the bottle... Ive drunk in there quite a few times, they are actually turning it round. It wont ever be my local but its alright for a quick beer..
Theres never been any nonsense in there when Ive been in there and quite a few families


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 5, 2010)

fogbat said:


> My parents went to the new Maltsters for dinner on Saturday.
> 
> Apparently it was "disappointing"



I stand by my disclaimer of wearing beer-goggles.  

I've not eaten there mind.

It was dark also.



LilMissHissyFit said:


> Hehe I live in the Pentrebane end of fairwater...
> My mate and his Dad now own the bottle... Ive drunk in there quite a few times, they are actually turning it round. It wont ever be my local but its alright for a quick beer..
> Theres never been any nonsense in there when Ive been in there and quite a few families



Interesting!  I once had a pee in there when i was 10yrs old, but I've got no further.  It'd be funny to bump into some old faces.  Maybe I'll make it a resolution to have one ale in there, and maybe I'll drag Badlands up there


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2010)

Its worth supporting them IMO... if you want a pub turned around youve gotta go and use it
Prices are resonable too


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 12, 2010)

Aye, but Pentrebane's a shithole .  It's my shithole, but it's a shithole none the less, redeemed only by it's proximity to the woods and fields and St Fagans.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 18, 2010)

I couldnt agree mate..... Im happy though so what does it matter what anyone else thinks?

Just gonna keep drinking in Llandaff if thats ok with everyone else that is?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jan 21, 2010)

As long as it's The Heathcock, not a problem!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 25, 2010)

heathcock does a nice lunch..... its gotta be the butchers for an evenings supping with the lads though


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> heathcock does a nice lunch..... its gotta be the butchers for an evenings supping with the lads though



Half of the Butchers punters drink in the Cayo of a day


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 25, 2010)

its not too far for falling out of there and down to one of the lads houses for junk food and late night sport or a taxi home if we cant be arsed

I like the butchers, nice  mix of people in there, never any bother but never any seats either


----------

